# Subscription Renewal



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

My Koala Club subscription is set to expire at the end of this month. I'm trying to renew but it's not allowing me to do that.
Is this because the future of the website is still up in the air or am I not doing something correctly?

would a moderator please reply or get in touch with me so I know how to proceed.

Thanks in advance for the assist.

FLYakman (Bill)


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Send a PM to PDX_Doug


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> Send a PM to PDX_Doug


Done!
fLYakman


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought that the KOALA Membership was a lifetime sub. I am not going to Pay that much again.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

danny285 said:


> I thought that the KOALA Membership was a lifetime sub. I am not going to Pay that much again.


Your specific membership is/was intended to be life time. There are/were several other different levels of the koala club that paid/donated much less then you did and were intended to be annually renewed.


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

Is it the charter KOALA membership that is the lifetime?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

zookeeper said:


> Is it the charter KOALA membership that is the lifetime?


Yes that was the intention.


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Is it the charter KOALA membership that is the lifetime?


Yes that was the intention.
[/quote] 
I'm not trying to stir things up but,that doesn't sound black and white, it sounds political. After reading some of this I'm trying to understand whats going on. I thought that if you got in in the first group (when KOALA club got started be cause we need money to keep the site running) it was a lifetime membership. Is that not the way it is?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

zookeeper said:


> Is it the charter KOALA membership that is the lifetime?


Yes that was the intention.
[/quote] 
I'm not trying to stir things up but,that doesn't sound black and white, it sounds political. After reading some of this I'm trying to understand whats going on. I thought that if you got in in the first group (when KOALA club got started be cause we need money to keep the site running) it was a lifetime membership. Is that not the way it is?
[/quote]

I think the reason the answer isn't black and white is because it probably isn't.

Yes the 1st 100 koala club members were chartered memberships for the "lifetime of the site"

Reason it isn't black and white is that that was all under PDX_Doug's Ownership and it was for the lifetime of the site - once it is "sold" it would be up to the new owner to honor that membership from the previous owner or to set a new membership or put a rule to it one way or another or to change its terms or not to........

In Andy's defense or any other moderator on here.............or any of us member's whom don't know who is "buying" it....... how could you speculate on what the new owner is going to choose to do...... at least thats the way i am reading it.........


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

clarkely said:


> Reason it isn't black and white is that that was all under PDX_Doug's Ownership and it was for the lifetime of the site - once it is "sold" it would be up to the new owner to honor that membership from the previous owner or to set a new membership or put a rule to it one way or another or to change its terms or not to........
> 
> In Andy's defense or any other moderator on here.............or any of us member's whom don't know who is "buying" it....... how could you speculate on what the new owner is going to choose to do...... at least thats the way i am reading it.........


That is a fair interpretation of the current status.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Lets see, $100 times 100 charter Mems that's $10,000. that should have run this stie for a Lifetime. IMHO


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

danny285 said:


> Lets see, $100 times 100 charter Mems that's $10,000. that should have run this stie for a Lifetime. IMHO


At this time, the intent of the OP was asking how to renew their Koala subscription. The topic was not about discussion on charter memberships. As others have mentioned, it was the intent of the charter membership to be lifetime. The good new is Outbackers.com will remain open. So whether it be charter or other type membership, we still have access to the site and all its resources.


----------

